# Vendors/Reps



## Caligula (Apr 18, 2011)

Does anyone know how much lighting reps or HVAC reps make? I've looked up a few of their houses and some have half million dollar estates. Do they really pull that much in selling Lithonia or Trane stuff?


----------



## HornTootinEE (Apr 19, 2011)

My coworker has a brother-in-law working for Trane pulling in some serious dough. He's about 5-6 yrs into his career and well on the path to millions I would guess... Judging by the neighborhood the guy lives in, he is doing quite well. He sells and sizes commerical type units.


----------

